# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  دانلود برنامه ستاپ ساز فارسی، ایرانی MBG Installer 4.0

## majidbestgame

MBG Installer 4.0
این برنامه یک برنامه خوب و قوی برای ساختن ستاپ های نرم افزاری میباشد این برنامه زبانهای فارسی و انگلیسی را پشتیبانی میکند. این نسخه از برنامه نسبت به نسخه ی قبلی دارای انعطاف پذیری خیلی بیشتری میباشد شما میتوانید این انعطاف پذیری را در بخش طراحی فرم های ستاپ به وضوح ببینید.
نکته! برای مبتدی ها: ستاپ سازی همون بسته بندی کردن مجموعه ای از فایل ها و پوشه ها است که قرار است روی کامپیوتر مقصد نصب شود. اگه کسی میتونه توضیح ساده تری از ستاپ سازی بگه ، توضیح بده
امکانات برنامه:
1:دارای رابطی کاربر پسند و خیلی زیبا است
2:دارای دوزبان فارسی و انگلیسی است
3:این نسخه به صورت free است و نیازی به سریال و یا کرک ندارید
4:دارا بودن هفت پوسته زیبا که به زیبایی برنامه افزوده است
5:امکان ایجاد ، بازکردن و یا ذخیره کردن پروژه ها
6:امکان افزودن بینهایت فایل ، پوشه و مانبر برای ساخت در ستاپ
7: امکان تست و یا ساختن ستاپ شما در حین طراحی
8:ایجاد فقط یک فایل به عنوان نصاب شما بدون نیاز به هیچ گونه فایل همراه
9:دارا بودن بخش های ] تعیین همویت محصول ، سیستم مورد نیاز [ ، ] فایل ها و پوشه ها، ایجاد و تعیین مسیر میانبر ها [ ، ] لو گو و سر صفحه ، فرم خوش آمد گویی ، فرم مجوز و قوانین ، فرم تععین مسیر نصب و فرم نصب [ ، ] مشخصات نصاب [ و ] ساخت نصاب [ 
10:انعطاف پذیری عالی و خیلی زیاد در حین طراحی فرم ها از قبیل امکان تغییر دادن مکان دگمه ها ، برچسب ها ، پینل ها ، عکس ها و خلاصه هر چیزی که رو فرم است ، امکان تغییر اندازه داده دگمه ها ، پینل ها ، عکس ها و فرم ها ، تغییر دادن عنوان برچسب ها ، دگمه ها و ینل ها و هر چیز دیگری....
11:امکان ایجاد ستاپ به صورت تمام صفحه
12:امکان قرار دادن پسورد بر روی ستاپ که بدون داشتن پسورد نصب نشود
13:امکان قرار دادن آیکن (نماد) انتخابی برای ستاپ
14:امکان قرار دادن مرا بخوان و اجرای یک فایل بعد از اتمام نصب
15:دارا بودن دو ابزار تبدیل کننده عکس های jpg به عکس های bmp و استخراج کننده آیکن از فایل ها برای قرار دادن آن آیکون در ستاپ خودتون
16:امکان ذخیره کردن پروژه های سابق در پنجره پروژه های سابق برای دسترسی سریع به آنها
17: و کلی امکانات ریز و درشت دیگه که در طی کار کردن با برنامه بهشون میرسید

سخنی با مدیران: آقا بنده تو این سایت هرچی گشتم بخشی مربوط به برنامه های ساخته شده با دلفی پیدا نکردم اصلا همچین بخشی وجود داره؟ اگه همچین بخشی هست ممنون میشم این تاپیک رو به اونجا منتقل کنید



دوستان دانلود کنید این برنامه رو و اگه برنامه به کارتون اومد یک تشکری بکنید ضرر نداره
لینک دانلود برنامه http://majidbestgame2.persiangig.com....0%20Final.rar

----------


## mostafa2

سلام 
من این برنامه رو دانلود کردم و نصب کردم. به نظر جالب می آید.
می خوام چند تا ستاپ باهاش بسزام ببینم چطوری؟

----------


## juza66

*سلام دوست عزیز*

واقعاً برنامه ستاپ سازی خوبی هستش واقعاً عالیه

ادامه بدید واقعاً خوش اومد از برنامه، دوست دارم بیشتر درباره برنامه بدونم، اگه هم میشه بیشتر امکانات بهش بدی کامل ترش کنی عالیه

شما عالی کار میکنید

----------


## majidbestgame

> واقعاً برنامه ستاپ سازی خوبی هستش واقعاً عالیه
> 
> ادامه بدید واقعاً خوش اومد از برنامه، دوست دارم بیشتر درباره برنامه بدونم، اگه هم میشه بیشتر امکانات بهش بدی کامل ترش کنی عالیه
> 
> شما عالی کار میکنید


این نظر لطف شماست......
انشالله واسه نسخه ی بعدی سعی میکنم یک سری امکانات جدید بهش اضافه کنم....ولی اگه شما دوستان لطف کنید و بگید به نظرتون چه امکاناتی بهش اضافه بشه خوبه منم در حد امکان سعیمو میکنم نسخه ی بعدی بهتر در بیاد

----------


## juza66

*واقعاً عالیه دوست عزیز بی تعارف عرض میکنم*

*
من چندتا نظر دارم و اینکه:*

- محیط رو روی حالت پیش فرض XP یا همون پوسته را پیش فرض خود ویندوز بذارید (پوسته ها قبلی رو همانطور بذارید عالیه)
- از صفحه Splash استفاده نکنید
- محیط برنامه نویسی مثال برنامه Inno Setup یا Setup Factory برای برنامه ایجاد کنید واقعا حرفه ای تره
- قسمت تنظیم دیالوگ ها رو امکانات بیشتر بدید (با برنامه نویسی یا گرافیکی)
- از دکمه های اضافه حذف کنید، بذارید برنامه ساده تر جلوه کنه (مثال دکمه های صفحه خانگی، کمک، درباره Mbg، استخراج نماد، تبدیل JPG)
- از ویزارد برای ساختن اتوماتیک ستاپ استفاده کنید
- از فشرده ساز استفاده کنید (در برنامه Inno Setup  در قسمت راهنما - کمپرس های معرفی نامبرده از اونا کمک بگیرید)


* برنامه از نظر گرافیکی خیلی جا داره تا حرفه ای بشه، ولی تا به اینجا عالی عمل کردید واقعاً برنامه نویسیتون حرف نداره!!  :تشویق:

----------


## jigily

من يك مشكل دارم يعني نيمدونم كدوم فايل هاي ديتابيس براي ستاپ لازمه و كاربر مشگل پيدا نميكنه واينكه برنامه هاي پيش نيازي كه براي سيستم كاربر لازمه تا نصب بشه چيه؟

----------


## juza66

*سلام دوست عزیز*

همچنان منتظر نسخه ی بعدی ستاپ سازتون هستم، در ضمن رفتم توی وبلاگتون و برنامه های ساخته شده تون رو دیدم واقعاً عالیه ه ه ه

اگه بگید با چی برنامه نویسی میکنید یعنی وی بی دات نت یا دلفی خیلی ممنون میشم آخه منم می خوام بزنم تو کار برنامه نویسی حرفه ای  :چشمک:

----------


## majidbestgame

> *سلام دوست عزیز*
> 
> همچنان منتظر نسخه ی بعدی ستاپ سازتون هستم، در ضمن رفتم توی وبلاگتون و برنامه های ساخته شده تون رو دیدم واقعاً عالیه ه ه ه
> 
> اگه بگید با چی برنامه نویسی میکنید یعنی وی بی دات نت یا دلفی خیلی ممنون میشم آخه منم می خوام بزنم تو کار برنامه نویسی حرفه ای


سلام ممون که سر زدین و بازم میگم این نظر لطف شماست، اتفاقا چند روزی میشه دارم روی نسخه ی جدیدش مانور میدم میخوام یکسری امکانات جدید بهش اضافه کنم...که اینبار دیگه بترکونه.... :چشمک: 
من با دلفی برنامه نویسی میکنم
کمکی از دستم بر بیاد هستم در خدمتتون

----------


## juza66

*سلام مجدد*

دوست عزیز با کدوم نسخه دلفی کار میکنید؟!

ببخشید ها!!!

میدونم این تایپیک شما مربوط به معرفی نرم افزار ستاپ سازتون هستش و فقط انتقاد و نظر توی این تایپیک مجازه ولی واقعاً برنامه شما من رو مجاب کرده بیشتر درباره برنامه نویسی دلفی بدونم...

----------


## jigily

:ناراحت:  :گریه:

----------


## majidbestgame

> *سلام مجدد*
> 
> دوست عزیز با کدوم نسخه دلفی کار میکنید؟!
> 
> ببخشید ها!!!
> 
> میدونم این تایپیک شما مربوط به معرفی نرم افزار ستاپ سازتون هستش و فقط انتقاد و نظر توی این تایپیک مجازه ولی واقعاً برنامه شما من رو مجاب کرده بیشتر درباره برنامه نویسی دلفی بدونم...


من فعلا که دارم با دلفی 7 کار میکنم...این زبان برنامه نویسی (دلفی) به نظر بنده انعطاف پذیرتین زبان موجوده که به برنامه نویسی امکان دسترسی به خیلی از قسمت های ویندوز رو میده و حتی به راحتی میشه با سخت افزار هم کار کرد...البته تو سطح های حرفه ای گرچه الان نسخه های 2009 و 2010وفکر کنم 2011 هم تو بازار موجود باشه...

----------


## majidbestgame

> من يك مشكل دارم يعني نيمدونم كدوم فايل هاي ديتابيس براي ستاپ لازمه و كاربر مشگل پيدا نميكنه واينكه برنامه هاي پيش نيازي كه براي سيستم كاربر لازمه تا نصب بشه چيه؟


ببینید دیتا بیستون از چه نوعیه یعنی در کل فایل دیتا بیستون کدومه...اونو همراه با برنامه نصب کنید معمولا پسوند فایل های دیتا بیسDB,MDb,.. هست با توجه به نوع بانکتون

----------


## juza66

*سلام دوست عزیز*

همچنان منتظر نسخه بعدی هستم هااا

برنامه رو کی واسه دانلود میذارید واقعاً برنامه خوبیه بهتر از نرم افزارهای ستاپ ساز دیگه هستش

راستی اون نظرات رو که گفتم رو پیاده میکنید رو نرم افزار جدیدتون؟!

منتظرررررررررررررررم هاااااااااا  :چشمک:

----------


## majidbestgame

> *سلام دوست عزیز*
> 
> همچنان منتظر نسخه بعدی هستم هااا
> 
> برنامه رو کی واسه دانلود میذارید واقعاً برنامه خوبیه بهتر از نرم افزارهای ستاپ ساز دیگه هستش
> 
> راستی اون نظرات رو که گفتم رو پیاده میکنید رو نرم افزار جدیدتون؟!
> 
> منتظرررررررررررررررم هاااااااااا


سلام.....
چند وقتیه دارم روش کار میکنم ضمنا از نظراتتم که واقعا سازندست دارم استفاده میکنم.....
دارم رو بخش طراحی دیالوگ ها کار میکنم یک خورده وقت گیره ولی سعیم اینه که خیلی نسبت به نسخه ی قبلی بهتر در بیاد......
در اولین فرصت یک عکسی از محیط نسخه جدید میزارم که هنوز کامل نیست
بزارم نسخه ی جدیدو اول به شما خبر میدم :چشمک: ....

----------


## as-soft

سلام
بنده اتفاقی تایپیکتون رو دیدم و الان در حال دانلود فایل هستم! :کف کرده!:

----------


## majidbestgame

سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان....نسخه ی 5 این نرم افزار به زودی رو سایت برنامه نویس قرار میگیره.....کمتر از یک ماه سعی میکنم قرار بدم برنامه رو......
روش یک کاراریی انجام دادم قول میدم اکثر دوستان وقتی با برنامه کار کنن انگشت به دهن بمونن......یک عکس از محیط برنامه که قول داده بودم قرار میدم...این نسخه از برنامه امکاناتش خیلی خوبه :قلب: 
حتی میشه توش یک جورایی اسکریپت نویسی  انجام داد و یا دگمه ها و یا لیبل های جدید قرار داد سایز رنگ و فونتشون رو تعیین کرد و کلی امکانات دیگه.....
اگه بخوام در رابطه با تغیراتش صحبت کنم زیاد طول میکشه.....
فقط اینجا رو خوب دقت کنین....
فعلا میشه یک سری اسکریپت مثل:
نشان دادن فرم خاصی از برنامه
نمایش انواع پیغام های خطا ، هشدار و سایر
باز کردن آدرس سایت
خروج از نصب
ارسال ایمبل
نشان دادن Browse...
رو قرار داد.....به نظر شما دوست عزیز لازم هست یک سری Function جدید اضافه بشه.....؟ اگه لازمه نام ببرید تا اضافش کنم...
عکس محیط برنامه پایینه یک نیگاهی بنداز بینم چیطوره البته شاید تغیراتی روش اعمال کنم

----------


## juza66

*سلام دوست من*

*داره کم کم حرفه ای میشه هااا!*
*
مرسی پیشنهادها رو به گوش میگری واقعا عالیه*
خوب داری پیش میری ولی محیط رو گفتم پیش فرض ویندوز بذار، هرجور که تم ویندوز هست تغییر کنه - *Style XP*
*Function* های که گذاشتی عالیه ولی تو راهنمای برنامه نحوه دستور نویسیش رو بذار

*یک سری Function ها هستش اگه بذاری واقعاً عالیه
اونا این هستن:*

- امکان اجرای فایل (با هر نوع پسوندی) و امکان اجرا با CmdLine
- امکان تعریف کد برای دکمه با امکان ویزارد!! (مثه محیط ویژال)
- گذاشتن ویزارد موقع اجرای برنامه (بطور مثال بیاد یکسری پارمترهای پیش فرض بذاری که طرف فقط فایل ها و فولدرها رو بگیره و مستقیم کدها اد بشن به محیط برنامه نویسی برنامه) مثه ویزارد خوده InnoSetup
- ساخت دیالوگ مثه محیط ویژال (یعنی خودت بتونی دکمه بذاری، جابجا کنی، کد بذاری)
*- امکان فشرده سازی یاد نره هااا!! (فایل فشرده رو درون خوده exe کمپکت کنه مثه winrar)*
- فونت نوشتاری رو همون پیش فرض ویندوز بذار و توی تنظیمات بذار عوض بشه
- امکان اضافه کردن، حذف کردن ویرایش کردن اطلاعات تو ریجستری هم بذار

*خلاصه اگه میشه یه نسخه ی که درست کردی بذار ببینم بیشتر به برنامه گیر میدم  (شوخی کردم)

بازم میگم واقعا عالیه عالیه، اگه میشه زود آمادش کنی ممنون میشم، آخه میخوام واسه برنامه های که درست میکنم ستاپ درست کنم
*

----------


## majidbestgame

سلام..... ممنون که نظراتتو گفتی...



> خوب داری پیش میری ولی محیط رو گفتم پیش فرض ویندوز بذار، هرجور که تم ویندوز هست تغییر کنه - Style XP


در رابطه با این قضیه باید بگم که تم برنامه پیشفرض ویندوزه به عکس برنامه نیگاه کن.... :خجالت: 



> Function های که گذاشتی عالیه ولی تو راهنمای برنامه نحوه دستور نویسیش رو بذار


کد نویسیشم که خداییش خیلی سادس بعد از هر # شما یک بخش از کد رو مینویسین که از بس سادس که همه میتونن باهاش کار کنن



> امکان اجرای فایل (با هر نوع پسوندی) و امکان اجرا با CmdLine


این یک قسمتشو متوجه نشدم...



> گذاشتن ویزارد موقع اجرای برنامه (بطور مثال بیاد یکسری پارمترهای پیش فرض بذاری که طرف فقط فایل ها و فولدرها رو بگیره و مستقیم کدها اد بشن به محیط برنامه نویسی برنامه) مثه ویزارد خوده InnoSetup


ایم یک بخششم سعی میکنم یک ویزاد واسش بزارم...داشت یادم میرفت :لبخند گشاده!: 



> ساخت دیالوگ مثه محیط ویژال (یعنی خودت بتونی دکمه بذاری، جابجا کنی، کد بذاری)


این بخش رو که گفتم میتونید دگمه و لیبل فرار بدی ولی نه که دیالوگ اضافه کنی میشه دیالوگ های پیش فرض رو ویرایش کرد



> فونت نوشتاری رو همون پیش فرض ویندوز بذار و توی تنظیمات بذار عوض بشه


فونت نوشتاری صفحها هم فونت پیش فرض Tahoma است که تو عکس مشخصه که خودم دسکاریش کردم...تو بخش طراحی دیالوگ ها میشه فونت لیبل ها رو سایز و سایر پارامتر ها را تعیین کرد



> امکان اضافه کردن، حذف کردن ویرایش کردن اطلاعات تو ریجستری هم بذار


این یک بخششو خیلی مطمئن نیستم بتونم اضافه کنم چون خودم روش خیلی وقت پیش فکر کردم شدنی هست ولی وقت گیره... :لبخند گشاده!: 



> خلاصه اگه میشه یه نسخه ی که درست کردی بذار ببینم بیشتر به برنامه گیر میدم


اینو که من خوشحال میشم کسی پیدا شه بگه برنامه فلان مشگلاتو داره رفع کن....باعث میشه برنامه بهتر دربیاد....از قدیم گفتن چندتا فکر بهتر از یک فکره



> بازم میگم واقعا عالیه عالیه، اگه میشه زود آمادش کنی ممنون میشم، آخه میخوام واسه برنامه های که درست میکنم ستاپ درست کنم


بازم دم خودت گرم که این مطلب رو باز گفتی....تا این بخش ها بهش اضافه شه میزارم رو سایت

----------


## juza66

*سلام دوست من
*
اره دیدم محیطش مثال تم ویندوزه ولی یک حالت شیشه ای دارن که!! (تم خوده ویندوز منظورمه)
*CmdLine* میدونی چیه؟! (وقتی با برنامه *InnoSetup* ستاپ میسازی این امکان رو میده که بصورت *Silent* نصب کنی)
*توجه کن مثه این دستور:*

Setup.exe /S

or

Setup.exe /Silent

*و دوم اینکه* هنگام نصب به کاربر این امکان رو بدی که در هر جای نصب بتونه یک فایلی رو با *CmdLine* یا بدون اون اجرا کنه
*مثل این کد برنامه InnoSetup:*

[Run] Filename: "{app}\INIT.EXE"; Parameters: "/x"

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

ببخشيدر سورس هم قرار بديد تا دوستان در تكميل كمك كند و نسخه جديد كي آماده ميشه؟
راستي قابليت نصب اسكيول و دانت راهم  داره؟

----------


## majidbestgame

> ببخشيدر سورس هم قرار بديد تا دوستان در تكميل كمك كند و نسخه جديد كي آماده ميشه؟
> راستي قابليت نصب اسكيول و دانت راهم داره؟


سلام....
سورس اگه میشد که میزاشتم نزدیک به 10 هزار خط کد تودر تو با سه پروژه و چندین و چندین کامپونت و 130 تا یونیته که شدنی نیست بزارم....
برنامه اکه بتونم به زودی قرارش میدم....
نه فعلا دات نت و اسکیول نصب نمیکنه

----------


## joker

دانلود نكرده تشكر را زدم :)
براي فايلهاي .MSI هم فكري كردي ؟ نرم افزارهايي كه تحت دامين كنترلر و اكتيو دايركتوري قابليت نصب روي همه سيستمهاي تحت مديريت ادمين را براي اينكه داشته باشند ، ظاهرا با اين فرمت قابل نصب هستند.

----------


## debugger

تم برنامه واقعا افتضاحه : چشمم ترکید . اخه مرد مومن : کاربر باید سه ساعت با ذره بین دنبال منو و دکمه ها باشه ببینه روش چی نوشته . تم بچه گانه ای هست . همش سیاه هست . مگه برنامه هک و کرک درست کردی . شرکت های غول نرم افزاری همچون مایکروسافت برنامه هاشو ببین با چه تم ساده و بسیار خوانا چه نرم افزار هایی درست کردن.

تازه من همیشه دنبال یک installer ای هستم که همه پیش نیازهای یک برنامه را بتونه تشخیص بده و در صورت عدم نصب در کامپیوتر میزبان اونو نصب کنه . مثل sql یا دات نت فریم ورک یا کریستال ریپورت یا اصلا یه امکانی داشته باشه بتونه یک فایل ocx یاdll را رجیستر کنه. و ...

من اگر همچین برنامه ای بنویسم . از روی نرم افزار های دیگه الگو برداری نمی کنم . میام نیازهای کاربر را می سنجم و بعد با یک رابط کاربری خوب و به صورت wizard چیزی بهتر از نرم افزار های خارجی طراحی میکردم

ایده ی جدید من توی نرم افزار ندیدم . نرم افزار  winRar هم همه این کار ها را انجام میده برادر

لطفا از لحن انتقادی شدید من ناراحت نشو . من تحسینت می کنم . ولی دوست دارم بهتر از اینا باشه . ایده و رابط کاربری ونیاز ها را ندیدی . فقط نشستی نوشتی

واقعا به چشم هام فشار زیادی اومد . اینو بدون شوخی و خداوکیلی می گم .

----------


## majidbestgame

> تم برنامه واقعا افتضاحه : چشمم ترکید . اخه مرد مومن : کاربر باید سه ساعت با ذره بین دنبال منو و دکمه ها باشه ببینه روش چی نوشته . تم بچه گانه ای هست . همش سیاه هست . مگه برنامه هک و کرک درست کردی . شرکت های غول نرم افزاری همچون مایکروسافت برنامه هاشو ببین با چه تم ساده و بسیار خوانا چه نرم افزار هایی درست کردن.
> 
> تازه من همیشه دنبال یک installer ای هستم که همه پیش نیازهای یک برنامه را بتونه تشخیص بده و در صورت عدم نصب در کامپیوتر میزبان اونو نصب کنه . مثل sql یا دات نت فریم ورک یا کریستال ریپورت یا اصلا یه امکانی داشته باشه بتونه یک فایل ocx یاdll را رجیستر کنه. و ...
> 
> من اگر همچین برنامه ای بنویسم . از روی نرم افزار های دیگه الگو برداری نمی کنم . میام نیازهای کاربر را می سنجم و بعد با یک رابط کاربری خوب و به صورت wizard چیزی بهتر از نرم افزار های خارجی طراحی میکردم
> 
> ایده ی جدید من توی نرم افزار ندیدم . نرم افزار winRar هم همه این کار ها را انجام میده برادر
> 
> لطفا از لحن انتقادی شدید من ناراحت نشو . من تحسینت می کنم . ولی دوست دارم بهتر از اینا باشه . ایده و رابط کاربری ونیاز ها را ندیدی . فقط نشستی نوشتی
> ...


سلام.....
 :لبخند گشاده!:  :قهقهه:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :قهقهه: 
آره راس میگی تمش یک جورایی چشم داغمون کنه.....
دارم روش کار میکنم....این نسخه جدید رو دیگه فک نکنم اینقد خوب باشه که اندازه این  ازش تعریف کنی :لبخند گشاده!: 
خوب دیگه پیش میاد معمولا هر نرم افزاری یک سیر تکاملی طی میکنه تا به اون سطح پیشرفته میرسه...
امیدوارم منم بتونم یک نرم افزاری خلق کنم که خلاصه یک روزی تحسین اساتید شامل نرم افزار بشه.... :لبخند: 
ضمنا من خوشحال میشم دوستان نظراتشونو بگن انتقاد کنن، پیشنهاد سازنده ای بدن.....
بعدشم باور کن اصلا از لحن انتقادیت ناراحت نشدم به خدا کلی حال کردم :لبخند گشاده!: 
این یک عکس از محیط نسخه جدیدش...بدون پوسته و رابط گرافیکی ساده و.....با امکانات جدید
بابت چشاتم خداییش ببخشید :لبخند گشاده!:  :گیج: 
mbg50.jpg

----------


## debugger

این یکی تمش خوبه 

تم و این جور چیزا همیشه مرحله اخر هستش

همه ی فونت های برنامه (منو ها ، فرم ها و ... همه جا) را tahoma کن 10px 

روی detect کردن پیش نیاز ها بیشتر وقت بزار : اگر سی شارپ کار میکردی در این زمینه کمکت می کردم

روی مسائل اصلی : یعنی نصب پیش نیاز ها بیشتر وقت بزار

تا اینجای کار خوب پیش اومدی 

مشکل پیش نیاز ها را هم حل کنی من نرم افزار را از شما میخرم . و شما می تونی بفروشیش . چون واقعا عالی میشه

----------


## majidbestgame

> مشکل پیش نیاز ها را هم حل کنی من نرم افزار را از شما میخرم . و شما می تونی بفروشیش . چون واقعا عالی میشه


 :کف کرده!: 
اگه دوستان یاری کنن و کمک برسونن ایشالله این بخش ها هم بهش اضافه میشه

----------


## monazzah

داش دمت گرم

----------


## majidbestgame

سلام...مجددد....
خواستم بگم نسخهی جدید این نرم افزار آماده شد و رو سایت برنامه نویس قرار گرفت...
*برای ورود به تاپیک نسخه ی جدید کلیک کنید*

----------


## snow2life

آقا مرسی
کارت درسته، واقعا حال کردم.
فقط یه سوال داشتم. فایل های ستاپ که با این نرم افزار می سازیم محدودیت حجمی که نداره. مثلا می تونیم برای یه فایل 20 گیگ ستاپ بسازیم و پارت ها رو حجم بدیم ؟

----------


## majidbestgame

> قا مرسی
> کارت درسته، واقعا حال کردم.
> فقط یه سوال داشتم. فایل های ستاپ که با این نرم افزار می سازیم محدودیت حجمی که نداره. مثلا می تونیم برای یه فایل 20 گیگ ستاپ بسازیم و پارت ها رو حجم بدیم ؟


سلام... نه محدودیت حجمی نداره میتونی هر ستاپی با هر سایزی بسازی فقط پارت پارت کردن نداره ..... :لبخند گشاده!:  پیشنهاد میکنم نسخه پنج رو دانلود کنید...نشخه ی شیش هم شاید بیاد

----------


## modern_amin

آفرین پسر ، کارت عالی بود

----------


## majidbestgame

سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان برنامه نویس...
باز دباره نسخه ای از برنامه ستاپ ساز MBG Installer آماده کردم که بعد از کلی زحمت و دردسر تونستم آمادش کنم و بیام و برای کاربران گل برنامه نویس قرارش بدم
این نسخه از برنامه یک نسخه ی پیشرفته است که قول میدم نمونه ی ایرانی که کلا نداره تو نمونه های خارجی هم اگه خدا بخواد حرفی واسه گفتن داره....
تو این نسخه طراحی ستاپ بسیار انعطاف پذیر تر از نسخه ی قبل شده است به طوری که کاربر با چند کلیک میتونه ستاپ بسیار پیشرفته ای طراحی کنه...
تو بخش طراحی فرم ها این انعطاف پذیری کاملا مشخص میشه. طوری که شما میتونید هر کنترلی که 12 نوع کنترل میشه را روی فرم ها پیاده سازی کنید در این حین برنامه به یک *Object Inspector* مجهز شده که مشخصات کنترل انتخاب شده را نمایش میدهد و میتونید با تغییر مشخصات کنترل مورد نظر رو به هر صوتی دربیارین
اینم جای گفتن داره که علاوه بر مشخصات ذکر شده برنامه داری رویداد* OnClick* برای کنترل های یاد شده میباشد ضمنا رویداد *FormCreate , FormClose* نیز برای فرم ها در نظر گرفته شده است. وبرنامه مجز به یک *اسکریپت ادیتور* میباشد که کاربر میتونه در صورت لزوم کنترلی ایجاد کنید و برای آن کنترل کد نویسی کند
زبانی که برای کد نویسی به کار رفته زبان دلفی میباشد و تقریبا میتونید تمام دستورات استاندارد کد نویسی دلفی رو در این برنامه انجام بدید
*این نسخه از ستاپ ساز به راحتی از زبان فارسی پشتیبانی میکند* و شما میتونید ستاپ های به زبان شیرین فارسی طراحی کنید ضمنا *در نصب و ساخت پوشه هایی با اسم های فارسی هیچ مشگلی ندارد* یعنی هر فایلی حتی با اسم فارسی رو به راحتی نصب میکنه
ضمنا کد ستاپ (به زبان دلفی) در برنامه موجود هست که کاربران میتونن با ویرایش ان ستاپ های توسعه یافته ای بسازن....
*این برنامه هم مجهز به فشرده ساز هست* - ستاپ های فشرده شده تولید میکنه - و هم *دارای قابلیت پارت پارت ساختن ستاپ است* که برای رایت کردن ستاپ بر روی چند سی دی یا دی وی دی مناسب هست - همه میتونه ستاپ تکی بسازه هم پارت پارت- 
قابلیت های هم مثل آیکون انتخابی و پسورد گذاری و یا تمام صفحه هم از قابلیت هایی هست که در نسخه قبل وجود داشت - ضمنا بازم بگم ستاپ این برنامه سورس باز هست در صورتی که دوستان بتونن کمک کنن تا بهتر طراحیش کنیم ممنون میشم -
بنده این نسخه از برنامه رو که گذاشتم نسخه Beta هست و بیشتر برای نظر پرسی از کاربران و عیب یابی برنامه قرار داده شده...
در صورتی که در برنامه باگ و یا موردی دیدن که به نظرتون افزودن و یا حذف کردن اون مورد به برنامه کمک میکنه حتما بگن تا بتونیم یک برنامه ستاپ ساز ایرانی رو با کیفیت بالا طراحی کنیم

برای ورود به این تاپیک اینجا کلیک کنید

----------


## javady_joon

سلام
آقا  برنامه شو  برداشتی؟؟؟

----------


## ak0100

سلام

فقط برای سیستم با رم پایین کار نمیکنه (آخه کامپیوترمو جنگ جهانی دوم خریدم)

----------


## ak0100

سلام دوباره

نسخه جدید رو از رو وبلاگ شخصیتون دان کردم

رو یه سیستم دیگه امتحان کردیم نصب نشد

البته سیستم عاملش سون بود شاید به همین خاطر نصب نشد!

----------


## majidbestgame

> سلام دوباره
> 
> نسخه جدید رو از رو وبلاگ شخصیتون دان کردم
> 
> رو یه سیستم دیگه امتحان کردیم نصب نشد
> 
> البته سیستم عاملش سون بود شاید به همین خاطر نصب نشد!


سلام این نسخه تست شده هست و اکثر دوستان استفاده کردن با ویندوز سون مشگلی نداره
این لینک مربوط به تاپیک نسخه جدید هست
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...-final-version

----------

